# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Настройка локалки

## Siden

Есть задумка сделать небольшую одноранговую локалку с одним шлюзом в интернет. В качестве шлюза хочу сделать машину с Red Hat на борту, остальные машины - виндовые... есть проблема: не могу сделать так, чтобы виндовые машины выходили в интернет через линуксовую. Не подскажите как настроить?

----------


## xoy

здесь, зависет от того конкретно чего ты хочешь.
тоесть если машины будут выходить в интернет без авторизации и адреса машин внутренней сети приватные (пример 192.168.x.x). На шлюзе нужно подымать нат средствоми iptables.
А вообще, тема не нова. Ищи по форуму, гуглу или подробнее опиши конфигурацию (телепаты сам знаешь где).

----------


## kostan

Здравствуйте уважаемые участники форума,Помогите пожалуйста проблема с раздачей интернета,хочу поставить интернет шлюз на CentOS Linux но не знаю как прописать роутинг,чтобы он с сетевой карты смотрящей в интернет передавал его на внутреннюю сетевую карту параметры внутряння сеть 192.168.0.254 должен быть гейтвеем

----------


## bsdfan

Можно NAT настроить. Или проксик юзать, тоже не плохо. А лучше и NAT, и прокси;)) NAT для игроподобного Г например, а проксик чисто для инета (на порты 21,80,443 etc 8080...) удобно, кстати;)) И траф кешируется, особенно хорошо, если инет до 256kbit/s. Аля безлимитки;))

Вопросы к авторам: почему именно Linux, а не что-то другое? Не FreeBSD, например.
Под фрю все расскажу подробно как делать, ибо у самого подобная схема:)

----------

